# In europe



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

in europe travelling be it hitchhiking or hopping has another dimension, being that the different languages there is in each country, unlike states.
I am not in much trouble in countries like Spain, Portugal, Uk, france, italy, etc, but it would be a pain to go to germany, greece, holland, and not even counting the eastern countries and northern. Well i think in sweden etc, they have a good affinity with english, but even so, sometimes it changes the way you travel, and takes away lots of possibilities.
How do you feel about this


----------



## stove (Mar 7, 2009)

wartomods said:


> ... it would be a pain to go to germany, greece, holland, ..., sometimes it changes the way you travel, and takes away lots of possibilities.
> How do you feel about this



Do you really feel that it's difficult to communicate in English in the Netherlands and Germany? I just spent an amount of time hitching around Europe and only once had problems communicating, and that was with a Russian trucker in Germany. Even then, we worked it out. 

Also, do you feel that you lose a lot of possibilities when there is a language barrier, or do you not see any additional opportunities to explore and discover? I don't mean to be attacking you here, but in addition to having an instant connection with anyone whom happens to speak English, you are able to constantly be surprised by what is around the next corner.


Just my thoughts...:cheers:


----------



## Gigi (Apr 25, 2010)

i agree. its alright to get across where you are going... but other than that, conversation with whoever your riding with is out the window. and yes, its really overwhelming when your in a city and you dont know what the fuck anybodys saying. maybe you can ask for directions, but if you dont know where to go, it doesnt really do you any good. all in all i think its really hard to connect with people when all you can discuss are the basics, like what is your name, or what do you like. 

i guess it just creates more incentive to learn as many languages as you can.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah but you can only learn as many languages.


----------



## CanoeTramp (Apr 25, 2010)

wartomods said:


> in europe travelling be it hitchhiking or hopping has another dimension, being that the different languages there is in each country, unlike states.
> I am not in much trouble in countries like Spain, Portugal, Uk, france, italy, etc, but it would be a pain to go to germany, greece, holland, and not even counting the eastern countries and northern. Well i think in sweden etc, they have a good affinity with english, but even so, sometimes it changes the way you travel, and takes away lots of possibilities.
> How do you feel about this


 
Maybe I'm wrong, I've never been to Europe, But I thought just about every german, austrian, and german speaking swiss under 40 speaks some english. Maybe in the eastern half of Germany I could see one having a problem communicating, Then again Germany has been unified now for 20 years. I'd quess one would more likely have a communication issue in France,- being an American that is, seeing that they hate us.


----------



## beermilkshake (Apr 29, 2010)

Im in Berlin right now and every single person Ive talked to under 65 speaks english. They all say "yes a little" but they are modest, they are normally fluent. If you can pick up some basic phrases in each language than you can go anywhere and be fine.

BTW the french dont hate americans. They are actually really friendly and often times very interested in american culture. If anything you get more flack in spain.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 29, 2010)

it doesnt really work the same way if you are the foreigner guy and people only talk to you in english and talk native language for everyone else.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Apr 30, 2010)

beermilkshake said:


> BTW the french dont hate americans. They are actually really friendly and often times very interested in american culture. If anything you get more flack in spain.


 
Yes French dosen't hate Americans, but they hate British and British hates French people due to historical reasons, thats why they refuse to talk in English most of the time..


----------



## ent_ink (Apr 30, 2010)

Komjaunimas said:


> Yes French dosen't hate Americans, but they hate British and British hates French people due to historical reasons, thats why they refuse to talk in English most of the time..


 
woop woop!


----------



## Isa Pizza (Jun 15, 2010)

Gigi said:


> i agree. its alright to get across where you are going... but other than that, conversation with whoever your riding with is out the window. and yes, its really overwhelming when your in a city and you dont know what the fuck anybodys saying. maybe you can ask for directions, but if you dont know where to go, it doesnt really do you any good. all in all i think its really hard to connect with people when all you can discuss are the basics, like what is your name, or what do you like.
> 
> i guess it just creates more incentive to learn as many languages as you can.


 
no kidding. aww gigi its my old house in your picture. gee.


----------

